# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Choroba wrzodowa dwunastnicy, zaparcia i stres...

## agalyba

Witam. Mam na imię Dawid i mam 14 lat. Gastroskopia wykazała mi chorobę wrzodową dwunastnicy. Dodatkowo miewam zaparcia ( w szpitalu jak byłem to robili wlewki i trochę mnie przeczyściło, ale teraz nie mogę zrobić kupy w ogóle ). Na domiar złego jestem też trochę zestresowany, lecz to już tak powoli zmierza ku dobremu. Nie pytam tutaj o leki, gdyż to wszystko mam zapewnione. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jak powinna wyglądać moja dieta, aby nie podrażniać dwunastnicy i pozbyć się zaparć, gdyż jest to krępujące. Trochę to trudne, gdyż np. przy zaparciach warto jeść ciemne pieczywo, a jeśli chodzi o chorobę wrzodową dwunastnicy - nie warto. Dlatego proszę o dietę,a  mianowicie o ilość posiłków dziennie, co mogę pić i oczywiście jeść ( na obiad, śniadanie, kolacje, podwieczorek itp. ). Dodatkowo prosiłbym o jakieś naturalne sposoby radzenia sobie ze stresem. Mam nadzieję, że ktoś tutaj mi pomoże. Z góry bardzo dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Karaoke

Posiłki małe objętościowo i równomiernie rozłożone w czasie. Wątpię czy ktoś Ci ułoży dietę bo nie znamy Twoich preferencji smakowych. W necie znajdziesz przykładowe potrawy dla diety lekkostrawnej przy zespole jelita wrażliwego. Dodam że dobrze jest popijać napar z siemienia lnianego - ładnie odbudowuje śluzówkę.

----------


## Joanna STYBAK, Poznań

ODŻYWIANIE  PRZY  CHOROBIE  WRZODOWEJ  /  OTYŁOŚCI  (CHOLESTEROL)  /  NADWADZE  /  CUKRZYCY  /  NADCIŚNIENIU  /  CHOROBACH  SERCA: INTELIGENTNE, TAKIE POLECAM. *****

1. Jemy niskotłuszczowo czyli: 
INDEKS  ŻYWIENIOWY  TJ. IŻ  PRODUKTU.

2. Niskowęglowodanowo, a zatem (energetyczne): 
NISKIE  WĘGLOWODANY  TJ. DO  26%  WZROSTU. 

3. Puenta to tabele:
IŻ  PRODUKTU. 

P. S. Realizując klasyfikację IŻ, organizm sam wykorzystuje złogi trójglicerydów w żyłach, oczyszczając je. Zwyczajne biologiczne reakcje, które równocześnie eliminują miażdżycę i nadciśnienie, a także cukrzycę typu 2. Spożycie CHLEBA  NA  OSTEOPOROZĘ-IRL, szprotek wędzonych oraz fasoli czyli produktów o dużej zawartości wapnia wyjaśnia celowość umieszczenia tych produktów jako zalecane.

4. Wykluczamy jednak z diety (niezdrowe dla człowieka) tzw:
WYSOKIE  WĘGLOWODANY  TJ. OD 26.01% WZROSTU.

----------

